# 1964 Stingray



## Bikes&buses (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello everyone, A friend has this bike and i want to make him a fair offer on it. I know the seat is repop can anyone tell me what is wrong on it and what its worth. I know it doesn't show well in the pictures but in person you can make out H4 on the serial number......


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jun 19, 2021)

Then dent on the top tube is a shame, otherwise a stunning bike with the wrong seat. IMHO the dent deducts $700-$1000 off the price.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 19, 2021)

Bikes&buses said:


> Hello everyone, A friend has this bike and i want to make him a fair offer on it. I know the seat is repop can anyone tell me what is wrong on it and what its worth. I know it doesn't show well in the pictures but in person you can make out H4 on the serial number......View attachment 1432826
> View attachment 1432826
> 
> View attachment 1432827
> ...



Looks like something is up with the handle bars they look off. Maybe just the angles of pics but the dimensions look odd.  Nice bike, need serial number to make sure of year for price.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Jun 19, 2021)

Here is whats left of the serial number. You can see H4...


----------



## 1motime (Jun 19, 2021)

Grinder to the number?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 19, 2021)

What is your intention? If he is your buddy and your going to keep it ? Tough call it has nice wheel set and that sissy bar looks right . What are you calling that color?


----------



## Bikes&buses (Jun 19, 2021)

I don't think it the serial ground off, it looks like the axle was loose for a very long time.....i would say that the color is flamboyant red..the sissy bar looks og with a repop seat....


----------



## nick tures (Jun 19, 2021)

very nice bike, defiantly wouldn't mind having that, looks like the seat front tire and grips are wrong, looks original otherwise


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2021)

Nice bike, bars look right just need to be stood up to look right, it is a standard Stingray so should not have the fenders. Pedals and rear reflector look right, the rear SLIK is a good one. I would also say Flamboyant Red. For sure does not need to be restored if that is the original paint. Looks to me it just needs grips, solo polo smooth seat and front tire. Myself, I would not worry about the dent on the top bar too much as mentioned above.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

stoney said:


> Nice bike, bars look right just need to be stood up to look right, it is a standard Stingray so should not have the fenders. Pedals and rear reflector look right, the rear SLIK is a good one. I would also say Flamboyant Red. For sure does not need to be restored if that is the original paint. Looks to me it just needs grips, solo polo smooth seat and front tire. Myself, I would not worry about the dent on the top bar too much as mentioned above.



What would be a value range on it?  What year was Terracotta  offered?


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2021)

I forgot, I believe it is supposed to have a studded rear tire not a Slik.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm not sure if it's the lighting in the pictures, but this looks like a Terra Cotta bike to me. If it is, it's a pretty rare find. vastingray could probably weigh in on this with a value and the rarity of it. The parts that are wrong on it are valuable themselves, like the yellow oval slik and fenders. It should have a solo-polo saddle, no fenders and a blackwall Westwind up front and a Stingray blackwall knobby on the rear. Nice find!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm with kostnerave on the color, pretty dang sure that's Terra Cotta.

Couple of Sting Rays that have sold. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/294190566907?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/184771297707?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm with kostnerave on the color, pretty dang sure that's Terra Cotta.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294190566907?campid=5335809022
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/184771297707?campid=5335809022



That is what I was asking what the color was. It looks terra cotta to me


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

Post that one to Super Schwinn Sundays


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2021)

I now agree with the above on color. Does look more like Terra Cotta on my computer. I was looking on my phone before. Does look different now.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 20, 2021)

This topic (Terra Cotta verses Red) continues to come up every time a late ‘64 faded Red shows up.
Pull the head badge and have a look.

 If this bike is an H4, it should be Red, as Terra Cotta was dropped as a color option in April 64 as shown in the Schwinn Reporter.

The first version of the ‘64 sales brochure shows Terra Cotta.
The second version of this brochure shows Red, but not TC because it was replaced.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> This topic (Terra Cotta verses Red) continues to come up every time a late ‘64 faded Red shows up.




 your right, I do it every time. My horrible eyes not helping.


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> This topic (Terra Cotta verses Red) continues to come up every time a late ‘64 faded Red shows up.
> Pull the head badge and have a look.
> 
> If this bike is an H4, it should be Red, as Terra Cotta was dropped as a color option in April 64 as shown in the Schwinn Reporter.
> ...



Makes sense when it is pointed out. Although to my eyes if it is faded red it looks to be pretty evenly faded.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 20, 2021)

With Schwinn and their news letters, Reporters and other literature, you still don't know what is actually fact. There is a bike that's posted here on the Cabe that is a 1955 model or build and this model was said by Schwinn to be discontinued after the 1953 model year!! So, anything is possible including an August Terra Cotta Sting Ray. That Ray looks to be Terra Cotta and not a faded F. Red on my screen and I have examples of both colors. If the person looking at it in person knows the difference between TC an FR, then I'd have to believe them simply because I've seen too many situations such as this. How many of these impossible Terra Cotta Rays have shown up and then blown off as faded Flamboyant Red pieces? We know now that Schwinn did produce some Black Rays but there is no mention of that fact, that I have seen, so many were thought to be fakes years ago. So the TC color was not an option after a said date, but that doesn't mean there were no Rays ever painted that color at any later time, and the paint was still being shot on other 1964 models plus it was an option on the Paramounts for years after 1964.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 20, 2021)

@Bikes&buses  pull the head badge and settle it once and for all. I think I'm being a dreamer.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 20, 2021)

I must agree that this Stingray in question does look like Terra Cotta.

Pull the head badge and the fork crown as I’m curious.

As a side note, the dents in the top bar are not a deal breaker. 
The bike is a nice Survivor that needs a few items to make it correct.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Jun 21, 2021)

Ok everyone, I was finally able to pull the badge! Here are the photos! Sorry for the delay, we are cutting wheat!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 21, 2021)

Good job!

That looks like unfaded Terra Cotta.

Here is a April ‘64 TC and a Aug. ‘63 Red


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bikes&buses said:


> Ok everyone, I was finally able to pull the badge! Here are the photos! Sorry for the delay, we are cutting wheat!!View attachment 1434016
> 
> View attachment 1434017
> 
> View attachment 1434018



Thank you for following up, that bike just got even better. I'm very interested to know value.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2021)

Flipping the bike over and cleaning the BB shell for a good look will also show you unfaded paint in most all cases and no need to pop off the head badge. 

Here's my faded Flamboyant Red 1964 Terra Cotta Varsity. 😜


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jun 26, 2021)

$750


----------



## Mark I. (Jun 26, 2021)

Bikes&buses said:


> Hello everyone, A friend has this bike and i want to make him a fair offer on it. I know the seat is repop can anyone tell me what is wrong on it and what its worth. I know it doesn't show well in the pictures but in person you can make out H4 on the serial number......View attachment 1432826
> View attachment 1432826
> 
> View attachment 1432827
> ...



Nice bike.... Also is supposed to have 36 spoke rims....


----------

